# Albino Convict Cichlid fry?



## Convictlady (Jul 31, 2011)

My pair of black convict have 2 albino fry and the rest is stripe. I was wandering how rare is it for 2 black convicts to have albino or pink cichlid offspring? also this is there third spawn an the first to have albino or pink fry


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I have never heard of albino convicts but I know of pink Convicts. For pink Convicts it's not really rare at all. Fairly common for this to happen. Apparently your pair were offspring from a black x pink pair. Is that your pair in your avatar picture? If so, beautiful pair! :thumb: The pink gene has been going around very thick and fast. I personally prefer the regular black convicts. Not a fan of the pinks. IMO it would be rarer to have a pure black convict than a pink.


----------



## Convictlady (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes my avatar are mine!


----------

